# 5wt or 6wt



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone have any 5wt or 6wt rods and possibly reels they are willing to part with? Looking for a decent trout Rod for the Guad. Thanks

Vincent


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

I have a couple of 6's that I would let go pretty cheap. PM for details


----------

